# Off Topic! But fantastic news!



## takers_ats (Sep 2, 2011)

Us Cellular has released news of their next phone <THE MOTOROLA ELECTRIFY> A 1 Ghz Dual core powerhouse with all the necessities! Can't wait for it's release!


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

takers_ats said:


> Us Cellular has released news of their next phone <THE MOTOROLA ELECTRIFY> A 1 Ghz Dual core powerhouse with all the necessities! Can't wait for it's release!


LMAO Nothing like being excited in a dev community about a phone that is going to be a ***** to develop for and its sister phone, the Photon, has some fairly major issues.


----------



## SRGaudio (Aug 19, 2011)

akellar said:


> LMAO Nothing like being excited in a dev community about a phone that is going to be a ***** to develop for and its sister phone, the Photon, has some fairly major issues.


No doubt. There is NOTHING exciting about that. I can think of a dozen phones i would take OVER that one... including my mes, sadly enough. I'll be holding off on upgrade to see what they roll out next. I'm gonna pass on this one.


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

takers_ats said:


> Us Cellular has released news of their next phone A 1 Ghz Dual core powerhouse with all the necessities! Can't wait for it's release!


Dude, are you really that fu**ing excited over the release of a device that WILL have a locked bootloader? You might get some roms but you will be stuck with the same sh***y stock kernel for the entire life of that phone. Not to mention motoblur and motorola's notoriously crappy screens. What is exciting about this? You want excitement? 3 words: prime/vigor/SGSIII

Sent from my SCH-I905 using Tapatalk


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

I can type too.

good day.


----------



## add144 (Jun 12, 2011)

Plus, why would we care about another phone? Isn't this area for the Fascinate, Mesmerize and Showcase? Why should anyone here care about a different phone?

Sex with men is cool.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

In other news, I ate a peanut butter and jelly sandwich for dinner.
That is all....


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> In other news, I ate a peanut butter and jelly sandwich for dinner.
> That is all....


lol, thanks for brightening the mood... @takers_ats -- I'm excited that YOU'RE excited!!!


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

A sure fire way to get flamed and trolled beyond belief: create an off-topic thread in a developers forum about your preference of locked Motorola phones. Kudos to the OP for displaying 0 situational awareness and even less common sense and general taste in mobile devices.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigmike (Aug 1, 2011)

Anyone heard anything about sgs2 to uscc?? Seems likely, just not till late 4q or 1q next year from what I've gathered...


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Bigmike said:


> Anyone heard anything about sgs2 to uscc?? Seems likely, just not till late 4q or 1q next year from what I've gathered...


Here's my opinion on this - I find it unlikely. Consider that there isn't another 3g only CDMA SGS2 or another LTE/CDMA SGS2 being made by Sammy would you expect them to build one specifically for USCC? I find it unlikely at best. Not saying it couldn't happen but there isn't a Fascinate for them to leach off of this time. And before anyone says it - zero chance they leach the Nexus Prime.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

"akellar said:


> Here's my opinion on this - I find it unlikely. Consider that there isn't another 3g only CDMA SGS2 or another LTE/CDMA SGS2 being made by Sammy would you expect them to build one specifically for USCC? I find it unlikely at best. Not saying it couldn't happen but there isn't a Fascinate for them to leach off of this time. And before anyone says it - zero chance they leach the Nexus Prime.


I really hope you end up being wrong. But have a strange feeling you're not.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

scarmon25 said:


> I really hope you end up being wrong. But have a strange feeling you're not.


I hope I'm wrong too. I just can't believe Sammy would make a device for that limited of a market.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Same here. Unless USCC paid them alot of cash then they most likely won't.


----------



## Bigmike (Aug 1, 2011)

"akellar said:


> I hope I'm wrong too. I just can't believe Sammy would make a device for that limited of a market.


Probably because gsm makes up for like 80 percent of the global market share. But just like the sgs1, it didn't come to verizon or uscc. We got variants well after the initial release of the sgs to the us market, which is why I think it'll be likely, just not soon.

Edit: apparently canada just launched an lte sgs2....today. But alas, rogers is gsm


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Bigmike said:


> Probably because gsm makes up for like 80 percent of the global market share. But just like the sgs1, it didn't come to verizon or uscc. We got variants well after the initial release of the sgs to the us market, which is why I think it'll be likely, just not soon.


Verizon got it and USCC leeched it off them. Verizon has 10 times the customer base USCC does. Sammy would be happy to build a phone for a 60 million subscriber base. Not so sure they'd be so eager to build a special model for a 6 million subscriber base.


----------



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

poor guy. That'll teach you to go against the crowd! Rofl, we all know I'm the first to put on the stomper's and do some flaming (to my development status' dismay) but let the man catch a chubby thinkin' about a new phone from uscc. Must of us that have usc know new phones are far and few in between and even then they usually suck, as is in this case. But hell, if taker_ats get's a solid over the new moto, hell, that's one less silly person for us to have to please  Not saying you're a silly person, taker, but it seems to be the general consensus at the moment, so I had to run with it.

Now for my opinion: Google recently acquired motorola mobility. don't count out some open-source influence from google's open-minded execs. Unlocked moto devices may be closer than we know. This device, though, as far as I know bites fat-guy chode.


----------

